# GSD are natural protectors



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

First let me say it has been a while since I posted anything on this board but, it has given me alot of info about my GSD


My dog has no protecting/attack training at all, I did not get him for that reason., But I have noticed this about him, And here is a few reasons why I love it.

His name is Scooby, He is a 2 year old male

1. He barks his head off when he hear's or see's sombody coming to the door. (hair on back standing)


2. If that person come's in the home he will continue to bark and try to get to that person UNTILL you shake that persons hand in front of him, Then he will lick that person to death.

3. He will give an aggresive bark on command.


4. If the person we let in the house becomes aggresive toward us, 
he will try to get to that person and it is not to lick them either.
(more on that later)


5. I play wrestle with my kids they are ages 2 thru 15 (I have 6 children)
and when I wrestle with the older ones Scooby attack them,
When I wrestle with my 2 and 6 Year olds, He attacks me....lol


6. now my older kids know better, no pulling on his ears, no slapping his face, no pulling the his tale because the dog will defend it self...Now my 2 year old daughter and niece dont know better, they tend to do that and the dog will put his teeth on there hand to let them no not to do that...NOT AGGRESIVLY thou, Then there is my 9 month old nephew....LOL...my dog will let that little boy do what ever he wants to him. 
My dog loves to lay down in the front room, so i walked in the front one day and there is my nephew chewing on the dogs ear, then my nephew crawls to his face and starts digging in his nose, and Scooby is just sitting there letting him.....My dog also gets very mad when you approch my nephew in a aggresive manner.....EVEN AT ME....


more on point 4:
I had some of my buddy's and my brother over, We were all in the living room and Scooby was there laying on the floor watching the whole time, when one of my buddy's decieded he should play fight with my brother ( I had my eye's on the dog and them at the same time) my friend push my brother slightly scooby raised his ears, my brother pushed our friend back a little harder, Scooby was now in the sitting position, my friend pushed back and pushed my bother on the sofa, thats all scooby needed to see., I still dont know how I managed to put my hands on scooby's choker, I caught him just before he got to my friends flesh, He got his teeth on his pants thou....the dog went nuts!!!! and stayed nuts till my friend went to my brother and hugged him...This is the same friend that has been coming to my house since this dog was a pup, and same friend who allows his 4 year old daughter to play with this dog.


anyway, we love our GSD and i just thought i would tell my story.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Yes, a good GSD is naturally protective.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Quote:1. He barks his head off when he hear's or see's sombody coming to the door. (hair on back standing)


Just an FYI, this is not a "defending" or "protection" posture. This is a fear posture.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

And I'm not sure if the dog should be protecting your own kids from YOU. What if you have to spank them or something. Or if you have to raise your voice. Do you want the dog thinking they are actually his kids?


With that said, its good to see that he naturally protects/defends his people. Sounds like he may just need to understand who he needs to be defensive with.


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

Don't ya just love 'em. LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Quote:1. He barks his head off when he hear's or see's sombody coming to the door. (hair on back standing)
> ...


It is and it isn't. Yes, hair up can often mean fear. It can also signal readiness to be aggressive. It is low fear and low aggression both in this instance.

http://home.att.net/~vlea/AGGRESSION.html

I will comment that it's great Scooby has natural good tendencies, but I will agree that they should be properly trained. A GSD is too powerful to wait until "something happens".


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> It is and it isn't. Yes, hair up can often mean fear. It can also signal readiness to be aggressive. It is low fear and low aggression both in this instance.
> 
> http://home.att.net/~vlea/AGGRESSION.html


I disagree somewhat. Raised hackles in this case always indicates fear. Whether the dog is only mildly uncomfortable, or totally petrified, can be seen through many aspects of the dog's body language. But raised hackles still means fear, and raised hackles accompanied by aggressive displays indicates fear aggression. It is not the marker of a strong dog stepping up to defend family and home from a threat. It is the marker of a dog reacting out of fear for his own welfare and safety... a dog who will bite if the threat continues, and eventually turn tail and run abandoning family and home, if that's what he feels he needs to do to stay safe.

Incidentally, I read the link posted, and all of the types and examples of aggression in the article are fear based. The article addresses only reactive (fear based) aggression. Not active aggression, such as would be desired in a true protection, police, etc.. dog. The aggressive body language of a confident, strong (and thus much more reliable and safe) protection dog, trained or untrained, is very different from this sort of display. 

IMO, I see many red flags in the OP's post indicating a potentially tragic accident waiting to happen. Many of this dog's displays are inappropriate for the circumstance, and the fact that they are rooted in fear is especially concerning. I think more training and socialization, and not condoning such behavior or encouraging it, is in order.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep, I agree. I noted the many red flags and encouraged proper training. I don't see that I've condoned anything. We've had discussions on this board before on what fear based aggression is and isn't. I don't want to clutter up the OP's thread with that because that's not what they are asking for. I see a dog that is as many GSDs are without proper training. A good dog yes, but one very much in need of training. I tend to take the low key approach with such owners in encouraging them towards training. The ol' "you get more flies with sugar" deal. Telling an owner that their dog is "an accident waiting to happen" often spooks them and makes them feel worse than I think they should at this point. Telling them that yes, your dog has many admirable qualities but needs to harness them for the sake of safety is IMO a better approach.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Not intending to turn it into a discussion on types of aggression, but I thought it appropriate to point out that whether it's a severe fearful display or a mild one, it's still fear. And that's never a good thing. 

My comment about condoning it wasn't directed at you, Tom, but rather at the OP and some other posters who seem to have indicated the opinion that this sort of behavior is normal, appropriate, and what good GSDs do. Far too often people interpret this behavior as the dog being a big, tough protector, when in truth the dog is afraid and isn't protecting anyone but himself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, no worries. It was difficult to tell that since you quoted me and no others.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

I only have time for one response as i have things to do....

Nerrej 
I dont lay a hand on my children, or even raise my voice to them.

He is just very protective of my nephew.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

ill answer the rest of the post later


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

Actually, I have a gsd that does the same thing, so I know it's very good that you are socializing Scooby. Scooby is still very young at 2 yrs old and at that age everything is a little spooky because it's still new. As Scooby gets into new situations and realizes his role of protector even more, the fear factor goes away. I don't think it's as much fear as it is uncertainty. As they get older, they calm down and are able to handle things with a clearer head. You're doing a great job, keep it up!


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, sorry it took so long to answer your reply's....


you guys may be right about the hair standing up becasue he is afraid, but I dont thing he would be afraid if the time came, and here is why.....


he charged me once because i had the "REAL SMART IDEA" to put a hankerchife around my face and push my dad around while he was watching out the window.......Yea, I know, Not smart... 

Well, he seen that, then he ran after me till I hid in the truck, if the windows were down he would have jumped thru.

Now im not a dog trainer in any sence, I teach him what i am capable of teaching him.

Scooby is making it easy on me, from what it looks like, he know when to be aggressive and when not to, and he is not aggressive often or a aggressive dog.

He alerts us when someone is at the door and that means alot to me, since his bark is enough to scare off any would be danger and there is a window along side my door, so the first thing they would see is his teeth.


I am not sitting here and saying what he is doing is right, I will take all good advice, so any help would be great.

all good and bad critasism is welcome, I am open to all opinions.

Like I said before, this is a great site!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Only you know whether Scooby's aggressive is fear or protective based. 

There are so many opinions on this board, yet none of us, including me, have met the dog. 

Nonetheless, another opinion. Scooby has decided his job is to protect you and the young kids, and his reactions are not fear based. This has happened with my GSD, and is not necessarily good. But that is the way things are, and yes, Scooby sounds like a good one.

As for tjose whose opinion is Scooby's reaction is fear based, I disagree.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

If you take no other advice at all do this:

Obedience classes!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadIf you take no other advice at all do this:
> 
> Obedience classes!!!


Agree 110%!!

Better yet, make sure the trainer of those classes is one familiar with working breeds such as GSDs, and has experience dealing with aggression issues.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Now my 2 year old daughter and niece dont know better, they tend to do that and the dog will put his teeth on there hand to let them no not to do that...NOT AGGRESIVLY thou,


A dog should never put their teeth on a child's skin. This needs to be worked on right away. Do not allow the children to bother the dog in such a manner. If he thinks he needs to protect himself from children you must step in and protect him. He also can not be allowed to believe that he has the right to correct the children. He is giving them a hint now but the next step could be a damaging bite.



> Quote: My dog loves to lay down in the front room, so i walked in the front one day and there is my nephew chewing on the dogs ear, then my nephew crawls to his face and starts digging in his nose, and Scooby is just sitting there letting him.....My dog also gets very mad when you approch my nephew in a aggresive manner.....EVEN AT ME....


Who is allowing your 9 month old nephew to do this to your dog? And why are they allowing this? Please don't allow your nephew to be in such a dangerous situation. He could be hurt very badly someday. 

On another point -- You are putting your dog in a very unsafe position. Sometimes you are setting him up to defend you against other family members and sometimes he feels like he must protect others against you.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Only you know whether Scooby's aggressive is fear or protective based.
> 
> There are so many opinions on this board, yet none of us, including me, have met the dog.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, no many MANY people including doig trainers do not seem to see the difference between "protective" bahavior and "aggressive" bahavior. 

I agree that you need to take this dog to a knowledgable, working dog type of trainer. I also would not be allowing the kids unsupervised around them and I would recommend to knock off the "horsing around" until the dog has had some training by a competent professional. There are a lot of "trainers" out there but there are few that are competent around working dog breeds.


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm new here, but I'll throw my opinion into the ring.

From what you've described about Scooby, it appears that he is a dog that is somewhat confused. He's having trouble finding leadership in his life. Which is why he's lashing out at you from time to time. Which if you are the person he looks to for guidance, shouldn't be happening. 

I agree with most here and find a trainer that is familiar with GSD's. At 2 years of age, he needs someone familiar with his breed. It's always good to start NILIF(nothing in life is free) & focus exercises. Through these simple exercises he will come to realize that you are in charge and are always looking out for his best interest. And if you think that he's a good dog now...with time & patience...he'll be the best dog you've ever known. Proper training & patience is the most important.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You may be new here JD's Dad but very sound advice.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JD's DadI'm new here, but I'll throw my opinion into the ring.
> 
> From what you've described about Scooby, it appears that he is a dog that is somewhat confused. He's having trouble finding leadership in his life. Which is why he's lashing out at you from time to time. Which if you are the person he looks to for guidance, shouldn't be happening.
> 
> I agree with most here and find a trainer that is familiar with GSD's. At 2 years of age, he needs someone familiar with his breed. It's always good to start NILIF(nothing in life is free) & focus exercises. Through these simple exercises he will come to realize that you are in charge and are always looking out for his best interest. And if you think that he's a good dog now...with time & patience...he'll be the best dog you've ever known. Proper training & patience is the most important.


Great advice, everything I would advise as well!


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUS A dog should never put their teeth on a child's skin. This needs to be worked on right away. Do not allow the children to bother the dog in such a manner. If he thinks he needs to protect himself from children you must step in and protect him. He also can not be allowed to believe that he has the right to correct the children. He is giving them a hint now but the next step could be a damaging bite.


O.K. Let me straiten things out here, Scooby has never put his teeth in anger on any of my children. You have to see it to understand what im saying. He actually lets them near his food while he is eating, and I will explaine how I found this out.
after I put his food so he can eat, I had to answer the phone and my daughter went to go get her ball that went in the dogs dish while she was playing and she ran and got it before I can tell her not to. BAD ON MY PART.....the dog did not do anything, not even growl.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSWho is allowing your 9 month old nephew to do this to your dog? And why are they allowing this? Please don't allow your nephew to be in such a dangerous situation. He could be hurt very badly someday.
> 
> On another point -- You are putting your dog in a very unsafe position. Sometimes you are setting him up to defend you against other family members and sometimes he feels like he must protect others against you.



I would be the one allowing that, You are right, I will not allow him to do that no longer becasue he might try that with another dog and that would not be good.

I never put him to defend me against other family members, I never would try to teach him that....
Now about him trying to protect other family members from me, only that one time when I was messing around with my nephew, and to be honest, I liked that.

He is the smallest in my family and he was only showing me that NO ONE can mess with my little nephew..


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq Quite frankly, no many MANY people including doig trainers do not seem to see the difference between "protective" bahavior and "aggressive" bahavior.
> 
> I agree that you need to take this dog to a knowledgable, working dog type of trainer. I also would not be allowing the kids unsupervised around them and I would recommend to knock off the "horsing around" until the dog has had some training by a competent professional. There are a lot of "trainers" out there but there are few that are competent around working dog breeds.


The horsing around has stoped ever since my buddy and brother were play fighting in front of him, what gets me is when my sons mess around and wrestle or what have you, he just sits there and watches or go's on his merry way.

As far as not letting my kids around him unsupervised, that is just crazy, I know he is just a animal but, he is part of the family. I got him for my 4 year old daughter now 6 years old, and she loves him with all her heart. Not once since we had him did he ever show any of my kids or any othere kids sighns of anger, in any way shape or form.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JD's DadI'm new here, but I'll throw my opinion into the ring.
> 
> From what you've described about Scooby, it appears that he is a dog that is somewhat confused. He's having trouble finding leadership in his life. Which is why he's lashing out at you from time to time. Which if you are the person he looks to for guidance, shouldn't be happening.
> 
> I agree with most here and find a trainer that is familiar with GSD's. At 2 years of age, he needs someone familiar with his breed. It's always good to start NILIF(nothing in life is free) & focus exercises. Through these simple exercises he will come to realize that you are in charge and are always looking out for his best interest. And if you think that he's a good dog now...with time & patience...he'll be the best dog you've ever known. Proper training & patience is the most important.


Where did i say that he has lashed out at me, he never has acually.

He know's who is the alpha in my home, he follows me around when ever im home.

I am the first person he comes to when he wants to play.

My wife tells me when im not home, he sits at the door waiting for me, and when he sees me, im almost knocked to the ground with him licking me.

He knows he is lowest on the totem poll in my family, including one's that dont live with me, He knows that he is not above anyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

And yet you have several highly experienced trainers telling you otherwise. Your dog needs to be trained. He has a potential to cause a serious problem. If you continue with the mindset that all is well as it is then YOU have a _certainty_ of causing a problem.

Please enroll your dog in dog obedience classes for his sake and your's. This advice is not given out of any sense of "I know better than you do". Nobody's looking to get their ego stroked here. The advice you were given is from genuine concern for you all.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

You guys are all right about the training, I will try to get into the serious training myself, i have nothing but time to train him. If I cant get anywhere (because I aint doing somthing right) I will look for outside training.

like i said before, I can take all good and bad critasism thanks for all the reply's guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Great!









As Chris said earlier, make sure the trainer you work with is experienced in large dogs and all the better if they know GSDs well.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadAnd yet you have several highly experienced trainers telling you otherwise. Your dog needs to be trained. He has a potential to cause a serious problem. If you continue with the mindset that all is well as it is then YOU have a _certainty_ of causing a problem.
> 
> Please enroll your dog in dog obedience classes for his sake and your's. This advice is not given out of any sense of "I know better than you do". Nobody's looking to get their ego stroked here. The advice you were given is from genuine concern for you all.


I know I have several highly experienced trainers telling me he needs training, I understand that, thats why I come to this board and read. To get good advice and not to offend anyone or look to be offended.

like I said before, he has NO protective training AT ALL, I did not get him for that reason. My point in this thread was "He is natuarlly protective" of his family and I like that, And what i mean by this is he can be friends with everybody, as long as hey dont show and ill will against my family, and how does he know the diffrence is beyond me.


And to everyone on this board, I apoligize if I offended anyone in this thread, I know you guys are looking at this in a proffesional point of view, regarding Dog Training and the saftey of scooby and my family.

But you really have to see what im talking about in person to understand what im saying.

this is the 3rd GSD in my family, my father trained the first 2 becasue they were his.

I dont remeber the first one but eveyone that knew him said he was a smart dog.

the 2nd GSD, the one I remember was smart to, both trained by my father.
He offered to train mine but, I would rather do it my self.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ScoobyDoo I know you guys are looking at this in a proffesional point of view, regarding Dog Training and the saftey of scooby and my family.
> 
> But you really have to see what im talking about in person to understand what im saying.


Actually most of us who have replied to you have seen what you described first hand many many times. Not my first GSD here either lol! I have my seventh and eighth GSDs now and grew up the son of a breeder and trainer of GSDs who had dozens. I've trained hundreds of dogs over the last four decades. I know Chris is extremely well versed in training GSDs and raising them as well. Nope, what you have been talking about is not being misunderstood by us.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Chris,

I agree with your comments regarding a class should be taught be someone that knows a lot about working breeds. But iof aggression is an issue, one on one might be better. 

But what drives me nuts is when you, and some others that seem to be experienced with the GSD breed, always say find a teriner.

At times, I think you and some others could give more constructive advice regarding the breed, then most trainers. And trying to find a good one is not easy. 

Finally, if the OP is totally inexperienced I doubt a basic training class would help with an aggressive dog.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

There is only so much anybody no matter how experienced a trainer can accomplish by words alone. We try but there is NO substitution for a competent trainer having their actual hands on the dog. You've seen I'm sure how limited text can be just having discussions on this board. Imagine trying to train by text alone. Chris, Ruq, and many others besides myself offer training advice on this board constantly. You could read it all though and you'd still be left with a dog owner who is not a trainer trying to understand what is being said.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Chris,
> 
> I agree with your comments regarding a class should be taught be someone that knows a lot about working breeds. But iof aggression is an issue, one on one might be better.
> 
> ...


So if a training class would be ineffective for a totally inexperienced owner you think a better thing would be..... for people who have not seen this dog or met the owner to give advice?








I think the people here can be a great resource for someone new (like me) looking for the right trainer. They can help an inexperienced owner know what to look for in a trainer, and what to look out for. But they cannot substitute for it.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

O.K. just to make things clear, because I dont know if I was clear in the first post.

Scooby is NOT A AGGRESSIVE dog in nature, please understand what im saying here, I AM FEELING LIKE IM A BAD PET OWNER HERE!

again, I dont know much, if anything about training here, but you guys are making my GSD sound like a MONSTER about to bite anything or body he see's.




> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> Actually most of us who have replied to you have seen what you described first hand many many times. Not my first GSD here either lol! I have my seventh and eighth GSDs now and grew up the son of a breeder and trainer of GSDs who had dozens. I've trained hundreds of dogs over the last four decades. I know Chris is extremely well versed in training GSDs and raising them as well. Nope, what you have been talking about is not being misunderstood by us.


I was not being sarcastic toward you, or doubt anyone here with there experince with GSD, Sorry if it came out that way.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jul 30, 2007)

[/img] 

In this pic he is 1 year old i think, soon as i get more I will post a newer one.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have bit my tongue so far because everyone here has provided you with excellent advice, but I want to step in and say one or two things. 

I know you think your dog is great and well behaved, but no dog should EVER charge or lunge at their pack leader/master. If they feel it is okay attacking you, then what is stopping them from attacking someone else?

Another thing, PLEASE get you dog to a trainer and get lessons. Your dog is showing signs that if you don't stop this now, your dog could become a potential liability, and yet another statistic for our beloved breed. 

ETA: Cute dog, but all dogs can look cute around their owners. I had a fear aggressive GSD and while he was fear aggressive towards people, he was very cute around the house. Please don't let that fool you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He's gorgeous-is he from Kittaning PA by any chance? There are a couple of other dogs from there that have been on this board and he looks similar. 

When you are looking for trainers, too, try to find some that use positive training. A smart dog like this needs to learn systems and rules and ways to succeed. Depending on where you are at, you may find a lot of crank and yankers who want to overpower a dog and not out-think them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ScoobyDooO.K. just to make things clear, because I dont know if I was clear in the first post.
> 
> Scooby is NOT A AGGRESSIVE dog in nature, please understand what im saying here, I AM FEELING LIKE IM A BAD PET OWNER HERE!
> 
> ...


NOBODY is making your dog out to be a monster. Why would we do that? We all love the breed dearly. It is because of that love and our experience that we are urging you to have your dog properly trained so that SOMEONE ELSE doesn't call your dog a monster. Okay? ANY untrained GSD can potentially cause a serious issue. The situations you have described clearly show a potential for such an issue. Training your dog properly will drastically reduce the possibility of such an problem. That's ALL we're saying. Not that your dog is terrible, but that we would like to see you take the initiative to keep him from anyone ever accusing him of that with cause.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Chris,
> 
> I agree with your comments regarding a class should be taught be someone that knows a lot about working breeds. But iof aggression is an issue, one on one might be better.
> 
> ...


Quite honestly Timber it is IMPOSSIBLE to give an accurate reading on a dog via the internet. You cannot read dog body language by a humans post on a web board. You need to MEET the dog and WATCH the interaction between human and canine. Several very knowledgeable people have posted the same concerns on this thread. This dog COULD BECOME aggressive and he needs TRAINING by someone who knows and understands working dogs. A "pet trainer" will most likely not have the experience to deal with this situation. The best trainer in the UNIVERSE cannot train a dog that they have never met but just read about on a message board. They can offer suggestions but those suggestions could be totally WRONG if the information given is not 100% accurate. And someone that is fairly new to dogs is not usually the most reliable at being able to read and interpret dog behavior. (This is in no way a slam to the OP- just a fact). Several knowledgeable people have commented on this thread that the *warning signs* are there and this *COULD[ b] become an issue if something is not corrected. However, it is something that requires the dog to be worked with IN PERSON not in Cyber Space.*


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDad
> ...


if this is always fear then why does my boy hackle up when he chases his bone?.. dont forget the excitement hackle


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ScoobyDooO.K. just to make things clear, because I dont know if I was clear in the first post.
> 
> Scooby is NOT A AGGRESSIVE dog in nature, please understand what im saying here, I AM FEELING LIKE IM A BAD PET OWNER HERE!
> 
> ...


No one is stating that Scooby *IS* aggressive. What we have tried to get across is that the *WARNING* signs are there based on what you have written. These signs are *VERY EVIDENT* in your post to many people that have years of exeperience in this breed and dogs in general. The signs are very clear that this CAN escalate if things are not handled appropriately. 

Try thinking of it like the hurricane areas in TX. People were warned that it was going to hit hard and be a brutal storm. They were warned that it was going to be nasty. They were told to get help (head out of the storms path). Many many people took that warning and got themselves the help they needed to be ok. Many other people rode out the storm on their own. Some that chose the latter may not survive this storm. 

You have been warned by some very dog smart people on this board that it COULD become an issue. What you do now is totally up to you. Ride out the storm on your own and hope for the best or take the advice to get help from people that understand the situation. 

I hope you do find the help to help Scooby become the wonderful companion that he is indeed capable of becomming with the right guidance for your entire family. He is a handsome your boy who needs some guidance.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

That's exactly why my dad had gotten Cookie in the first place, as a guard dog. We feel safe with Cookie around. She will keep a close eye on strangers and if they do something she considers suspicious, she will growl and raise the hair on her back. If there's nothing really wrong (say someone was trying to hug my dad and Cookie growled), all we have to do is say "it's okay, Cookie." and she knows that we approve of what that person is doing.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I dont believe we as "just dog owners" should try to train our dogs to be protective. I think that if a dog loves, respects an owner (family member) then if a situation arises that the dog needs to protect you ...he will. No one has trained me on how to protect my neice or nephew but if they were in harms way I would do anything and everything in my power to defend them. I think we really confuse dogs on how they are suppose to react to a situation. I dont like it when dog owners dress up as a stranger or put a hanky around our face to see the dogs reaction. I personally dont want my dogs to be protective around me. We have had some "issues" with Meb because my hubby did these types of things when Meb was younger. We have been working with him and he is better.

Just some friendly advice... Good luck


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Chris,
> 
> I agree with your comments regarding a class should be taught be someone that knows a lot about working breeds. But iof aggression is an issue, one on one might be better.
> 
> ...


Well, Timber...

My experience has taught me that the first, most important step to dealing with any sort of behavior problem is to thoroughly evaluate the situation and find the cause. That cannot be done on the internet. It can't be done just going off what an owner says because that owner may be seeing things differently from reality, missing cues, mistinterpreting behavior, etc.. which can lead to unintentionally providing misinformation, which in turn leads to a diagnosis and recommendations based on erroneous information instead of the true facts.

A *decent* trainer who can <u> see the dog and thus get a better understanding of the root causes of the behavior, see the handler and get a better understanding of how the handler might be influencing the behavior, and work ONE on ONE with both to secure a good outcome</u> has a better chance of results than a dozen * excellent * trainers trying to work with the dog and handler witout being able to see or accurately assess either one.

So yeah, finding a good trainer is always a good idea.

As for training classes for someone who is inexperienced.. what better way is there to gain experience than to work under the guidance of someone who already has it?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with you. So many questions and replies come across this board, and I am always thinking that in numerous cases, whomever replies needs to meet the dog.

Some of you know, I hired a behavior specialist to evaluate Timber. And it had nothing to do with aggression toward me, but I was concerned the dog might go after someone else. But I also know from experience, that not all trainers are that helpful.



.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Ok, one more thought, because this is of concern. You stated the follow

"As far as not letting my kids around him unsupervised, that is just crazy, I know he is just a animal but, he is part of the family. I got him for my 4 year old daughter now 6 years old, and she loves him with all her heart. Not once since we had him did he ever show any of my kids or any othere kids signs of anger, in any way shape or form."

I am a bit of a novice, but when I got my first dog a few years ago, there was a video on the Internet showing a 5-6 year old girl playing with this big German Shepherd. It was cute and the dog was great with kid, so I copied my breeder.

Her response was that video is the dumbest thing I have seen in a long time, so please don't forward to anyone else. People must realize that if that dog got mad, JUST ONCE, he could kill that little girl, or seriously injure her in less then a minute.

I trust my Shepherds, but am very careful when they are around kids.


----------

